# Bridgewerks Meters



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Our club has four Bridgewerks Magnum 220RM power supplies. These are the dual 20Amp models. Almost all of them have some kind of metering problem. First, one voltmeter quit. Then another voltmeter. After a couple years (we don't use them much, just a couple shows and displays a year), out of eight outputs, we have four bad voltmeters and two or three bad ammeters. Power output, etc. has always been fine until last weekend. Then one unit appears to have routed full current through a circuit board trace between the two meters. Smoke, stink and everything.

Has anyone else had meter or other problems with these supplies? I've heard lots of good things about them. They seem to be quite solidly built. Some of the circuitry seems a little odd, but then, I have no schematics to clearly see what the had in mind. I have made my own scratchmatics, but it's a little difficult to see all the trace with my old eyes. I wrote Bridgewerks and I would like to see what they say about it. But I was wondering if any one here has experienced such meter problems on these. I'm talking about the square analog meters. 

Thanks


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

David Saurwald with Bridgewerks will take care of the problem. These transformers are a very good product. I was just talking to him last weekend about the importance of good customer service and the pride he has in his products. 

I know he is traveling back from Wisconsin this week. Let me know if you have any trouble getting a hold of him 

David Roberts


----------

